

FLUD iPad app is Flipboard Killer - PStamatiou
http://www.theflud.com/

======
smoody
I have both FLUD and Pulse. They are _very_ similar and I believe Pulse came
out first (correct?). I _always_ reach for Pulse and FLUD goes unused on my
iPad. Just a personal preference and a different point of view. But, I believe
both products are better than Flipbook for keeping abreast of news.

